# Ben Askren (to Nate): "Come to Bellator and I will crush you"



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Big words, but Askren would beat him via wrestle-f*ck.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

This is nothing more than a small player using a big name as a means of self promotion.

I got no respect for fighters who use such tactics.

Fight your way up...don't sit around the dinner table bitching for scraps that fall to the ground.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Scarecrow said:


> This is nothing more than a small player using a big name as a means of self promotion.
> 
> I got no respect for fighters who use such tactics.
> 
> Fight your way up...don't sit around the dinner table bitching for scraps that fall to the ground.


I agree that he should keep his mouth shut and prove himself against top competition before he starts calling out big names - but in all fairness, it's not his fault that Bellator don't have big name WWs for him to fight. He is gonna fight a former UFC fighter in Jay Hieron next.

Once Askren gets comfortable with his striking, the guy is gonna be an absolute monster. He's at Roufussport atm I think - so there aren't many better places for him to improve on that. I don't see him ever using a Liddell type sprawl-and-brawl strategy, but if he ever comes up against someone who can comfortably defend his TDs (eg, GSP) he'll be able to set up his TDs better with his striking.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

How annoying and disrespectful to his opponent Jay Hieron. Ben Askren is an example of a fighter we DONT need in mma. Everyone calls Jon Fitch a lay and pray fighter which is ignorant considering he constantly works with his ground and pound. This tool, Ben Askren, LITERALLY is the only true lay and pray fighter. He does very little work (little GnP and no submission set ups) on the ground and I really hope he stays as far away from the UFC as possible.

Beat someone in impression fashion and then you'll get noticed by the UFC don't call out a respectful fighter at his lowest of times to try to self promote yourself. I really hope Hieron clips this greedy wrestler out cold when he shoots in for his takedown in the first 3 seconds but thats just unlikely hopeful thinking


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

MMAnWEED said:


> How annoying and disrespectful to his opponent Jay Hieron. Ben Askren is an example of a fighter we DONT need in mma. Everyone calls Jon Fitch a lay and pray fighter which is ignorant considering he constantly works with his ground and pound. This tool, Ben Askren, LITERALLY is the only true lay and pray fighter. He does very little work (little GnP and no submission set ups) on the ground and I really hope he stays as far away from the UFC as possible.
> 
> Beat someone in impression fashion and then you'll get noticed by the UFC don't call out a respectful fighter at his lowest of times to try to self promote yourself. I really hope Hieron clips this greedy wrestler out cold when he shoots in for his takedown in the first 3 seconds but thats just unlikely hopeful thinking


You're talking about one of the best college wrestlers of all-time. Give him time to develop his striking and submission game. His wrestling is very unorthodox and I'm sure he will turn himself into a top grappler. 

Ben Askren would destroy Nate Marquardt.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Nate would probably flatline him if he connected solidly once but Askren's grappling is damn impressive and a joy to watch.


----------

